# Digging



## hockeydad81 (Nov 6, 2016)

My Nannie goat "dug" a hole (scraped) about 10 inches deep,the length of her body. And is now laying in it. Is this normal. I've just never seen her do this and I'm still new to goats. She is a LaMancha


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Any chance she is pregnant? Sometimes they build a nest before giving birth. But my does (not pregnant) make little nest beds in their straw as well.


----------



## hockeydad81 (Nov 6, 2016)

Not sure if she's pregnant. How would I be able to tell? This is my first set of goats ever


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I have a couple who are known to dig holes to lay in. They aren't 10in deep, but definite holes. So I would say it's normal.

I also have a tiny little Nigerian who has a specific hole she likes to sleep in. A lot of times, all you can see is her neck/head/ears poking out. I think my LGD dug it looking for gophers, but, my little goat has taken it over for herself!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree mine dig a little hole to lay in as well. They also will do that when giving birth.

If you would like you can post a pic of her pooch area tail up naturally.
Does she have a big udder or is she dry?


----------



## hockeydad81 (Nov 6, 2016)

She has little udders but big stomach. And her pooch area is red and looks different than before. I will try and get picture tomorrow. It's already dark here lol. And she only lays in the "hole" during daytime she goes into one of their two houses when sun starts setting


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

If she has been living with a buck all along, it is quite likely she is pregnant. But LaManchas usually cycle in the autumn, and goats have a 5-month gestation, so it seems unlikely to me she is getting ready to give birth right now. Which is not to say that it is not possible. 

Is her belly significantly bigger than her companion's belly? That could be another sign she is pregnant.

But I think you posted before that you had recently moved them to a new, larger pen? Maybe the new pen is simply better for digging in (for whatever reason) than the old pen and that is why she is doing it now when she never did before. 

Still, if she is living with a buck, do keep an eye out for signs of pregnancy or labor. You can always draw blood for a pregnancy test if you want to know for sure. 

Photos of udder, pooch, and belly would be good, when it's light again.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a boer doe, not pregnant, who has dug a little bed for herself, and at times lays there contentedly. Think its her little space. It just what she does.


----------



## hockeydad81 (Nov 6, 2016)

best pics I could get. Probably should have put in previous post but I'm still learning how to use this group on my phone. Her area looks like this and sometimes very red and swollen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking at the pics, it looks like she is not digging because she is pregnant. Her vulva is not stretched (elongated) if she was nesting getting ready to kid, her udder isn't formed either.

So it is a get comfortable kind of thing.


----------



## hockeydad81 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you very much


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

